# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  Mtdna T1a1l

## Kelmendasi

I belong to to this Mtdna and I would like to know more info on it, so does anybody know anything on it? So far I know that nearly all members of T1a1l I know of apart from a Sicilian is from the Balkans showing that it probably originated there and that it was carried by Paleo-Balkanites, T1 in the Balkans in general has a higher frequency in Bulgaria and Romania which possibly shows a Daco-Thracian link.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Kelmendasi

BUMP. Anyone?

----------


## Balkanite

Yea i think it must be one of the neolithic balkanite haplogroups, just as my haplogroup H5b is.

Taking into consideration that these haplogroups(T and H) were already in the balkans in neolithic times, indicates to me that there is a big chance that they had already spread throughout the whole balkans peninsula before the steppe people started to arrive. 
That means that your haplogroup was probably already in both Illyria, Thace, Dacia and Greece even before these people had fully formed into their respective ethnicities. 
And taking into consideration that you hail from the western balkans(ancient illyria), i would say that there is a bigger chance that you got your mtDNA from the Illyrians, than from the Thracians.
But of course, one can never know. It could as well be from some of the other Balkanic communities of that time.

----------


## Balkanite

But i haven't looked into the TMRC of this subclade of T1, so i don't know if it have had time to spread to around the whole balkans before the etnogenesis of the balkanic peoples had begun by the late neolithic/early bronze age.
Do you know how old that clade is?

----------


## Kelmendasi

> But i haven't looked into the TMRC of this subclade of T1, so i don't know if it have had time to spread to around the whole balkans before the etnogenesis of the balkanic peoples had begun by the late neolithic/early bronze age.
> Do you know how old that clade is?


Not sure how old it is but I do know that it's linked with the Neolithic expansion into the Balkans

----------


## Sile

Using Mitomaster .......below is my 1st cousin mtdna

----------


## Giannos

I am also T1a1l. On yfull tree after the last update says that it is formed before 4300 years and TMRCA of the samples before 2700 years.

----------


## dalluin

In GenBank, some cases have uploaded : 3 Bulgarian, 3 Serbian, 1 Greece

----------

